# Moon Eyed People of North Carolina



## Armin Hammer (Sep 14, 2020)

I came across something I've never heard of that also goes with other Native American legends that I've seen here about older Pre-Columbian white inhabitants in America.

_Moon Eyed People_
I just happened to scan a qr code on a trail while on vacation.


I also found a wikipedia page about this.

_Moon-eyed people - Wikipedia_



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-29 01:36:25Reaction Score: 9


The *moon-eyed people* are a race of people from Cherokee tradition who are said to have lived in Appalachia until the Cherokee expelled them. They are mentioned in a 1797 book by _Benjamin Smith Barton_, who explains they are called "moon-eyed" because they saw poorly during the day.

_Later variants add additional details, claiming the people had white skin, that they created the area's pre-Columbian ruins, and that they went west after their defeat. Barton cited as his source a conversation with Colonel Leonard Marbury (c.1749-1796), an early settler of Georgia._
*The Statue*

They are two creatures, three feet tall, carved from a block of soapstone centuries ago by laborious "pecking" with a harder rock. They're conjoined, like Siamese Twins, with dished-in faces, no arms, and round eyes too big for their heads. They were found while clearing land in Murphy in the early 1840s, but only went on public display in late 2015, after decades of being hidden away in private hands. They look like nothing else ever found in the Southeast.

_What they are, according to the most popular theory, is only slightly less bizarre than space aliens: they're an effigy of The Moon-Eyed People -- a race of crypto-humans that were blinded by daylight but able to see in moonlight. They lived in what is now western North Carolina centuries ago. "They were a legend of the Cherokee," said Wanda. "The Moon-Eyed People were supposed to be people who only came out at night. They were light-skinned and had big blue eyes." _
_The Moon-Eyed People, Murphy, North Carolina_
_Tears of The Little People became Fairy Crosses when they hit the ground. _
There is this line in the first paragraph of my post. Isn't it interesting? Would ancients produce something that ugly?

_They were found while clearing land in Murphy in the early 1840s, but only went on public display in late 2015, after decades of being hidden away in private hands._


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-10-29 09:31:38Reaction Score: 0


Why isn't it just 'art'?

Adam Bart Ceramics 

What if they find that guys stuff in a couple hundred years?


----------



## Armin Hammer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Armin HammerDate: 2019-11-29 02:12:10Reaction Score: 0


Just today Robert Sepehr uploaded a new video about this subject.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-05-01 17:59:33Reaction Score: 0




Armin Hammer said:


> Just today Robert Sepehr uploaded a new video about this subject.


Holy shit, those look like Grays


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ningen04Date: 2020-06-30 13:20:01Reaction Score: 3


I'm genuinely surprised y'all haven't discussed the Moon-Eyed People before. They're absolutely fascinating - and they definitely seem disquietingly similar to a vast array of other tales about 'supernatural beings' - right into the modern era with the alleged aliens seen during the Kelly-Hopkinsville Encounter in 1955. These critters were described as being silvery-skinned, between two and four feet tall, and as having large yellow eyes. They seemed to be highly sensitive to light, which is interestingly enough something which is often described in supposed alien encounters. 



It is also interesting to note that descriptions of pale humanoids in ancient cultures as being otherworldly are quite prevalent. Noah, for example, was described as being very pale in countenance - and his father thought that he must have been born of angels as a result, thus implying that the angels were believed to be white-looking. To quote from the pseudepigraphal Book of Noah (which is often associated with the Book of Enoch): 

_*And after some days my son Methuselah took a wife for his son Lamech, and she became pregnant by him and bore a son. And his body was white as snow and red as the blooming of a rose, and the hair of his head and his long locks were white as wool, and his eyes beautiful. And when he opened his eyes, he lighted up the whole house like the sun, and the whole house was very bright. And thereupon he arose in the hands of the midwife, opened his mouth, and conversed with the Lord of righteousness. And his father Lamech was afraid of him and fled, and came to his father Methuselah. And he said unto him: 'I have begotten a strange son, diverse from and unlike man, and resembling the sons of the God of heaven; and his nature is different and he is not like us, and his eyes are as the rays of the sun, and his countenance is glorious. And it seems to me that he is not sprung from me but from the angels, and I fear that in his days a wonder may be wrought on the earth.*_

However, I would argue that most of these pale folks were either intended to be albino or were simply symbolically white as opposed to actually Caucasian - we must be careful not to fall into the 'white gods' fallacy here. Noah was born to Lamech and his wife, neither of whom were described as being white like him, implying that - if this account is to be taken literally - Noah couldn't have been born Caucasian, and was instead more than likely albino. Quetzalcoatl is often cited as an example of a Caucasian god, but he was actually accompanied by three other gods (AKA Tezcatlipocas) who all corresponded to different colours. Quetzalcoatl was white, while the others were red, blue and black. All four of them represented the six cardinal directions.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-30 15:52:31Reaction Score: 1


The-Anunnaki-created-human-hybrids theory springs to mind. Pale skinned people with blue eyes have the closest connecitons with the Anunnaki and that's why the skin is easy to burn from the sun and the eyes are weak. I have blue-green eyes and they don't like the sun too much.

These moon-eyed people look like an experiment gone wrong. The Anunnaki allegedly played with human breeding a lot and that's how the different races were created. Black people have least of Anunnaki in them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ningen04Date: 2020-06-30 16:44:07Reaction Score: 1




plamski said:


> The-Anunnaki-created-human-hybrids theory springs to mind. Pale skinned people with blue eyes have the closest connecitons with the Anunnaki and that's why the skin is easy to burn from the sun and the eyes are weak. I have blue-green eyes and they don't like the sun too much.
> 
> These moon-eyed people look like an experiment gone wrong. The Anunnaki allegedly played with human breeding a lot and that's how the different races were created. Black people have least of Anunnaki in them.


Meh, I disagree - though that's probably because I don't believe in the ideas of Zecharia Sitchin or in the prospect of extraterrestrials visiting ancient civilisations in general. I don't see any evidence for the different races being fundamentally more or less extraterrestrial, and I think that to suggest such a thing is veering dangerously close to 'fantasy racism' and the 'white gods' thing. I think that the Moon-Eyed People and the other mysteries of the past deserve to be explored without labouring under such judgements about other folks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-30 16:53:29Reaction Score: 0




Ningen04 said:


> Meh, I disagree - though that's probably because I don't believe in the ideas of Zecharia Sitchin or in the prospect of extraterrestrials visiting ancient civilisations in general. I don't see any evidence for the different races being fundamentally more or less extraterrestrial, and I think that to suggest such a thing is veering dangerously close to 'fantasy racism' and the 'white gods' thing. I think that the Moon-Eyed People and the other mysteries of the past deserve to be explored without labouring under such judgements about other folks.


I was in fact being complimentary to the black people as I don't think these "gods" were benevolent.

Sitchin's theory is what it is but as they say, truth could be stranger than fiction.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ningen04Date: 2020-06-30 17:02:27Reaction Score: 1




plamski said:


> I was in fact being complimentary to the black people as I don't these "gods" were benevolent.
> 
> Sitchin's theory is what it is but as they say, truth is stranger than fiction.


I think that the Anunnaki were definitely something werid. I don't think that they were extraterrestrial. They could've been members of an extremely old civilisation of advanced humans - a la Andrew Collins - or they could've been something 'paranormal' just like John Keel and Jacques Vallee suggested as an explanation for the modern UFO phenomenon.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-30 17:15:54Reaction Score: 0




Ningen04 said:


> I think that the Anunnaki were definitely something werid. I don't think that they were extraterrestrial. They could've been members of an extremely old civilisation of advanced humans - a la Andrew Collins - or they could've been something 'paranormal' just like John Keel and Jacques Vallee suggested as an explanation for the modern UFO phenomenon.


Yes, that's possible too but I do believe that we the current people are _hybrids_ and not completely fitted for the Earth's environment, sort of aliens.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ningen04Date: 2020-06-30 17:24:57Reaction Score: 1




plamski said:


> Yes, that's possible too but I do believe that we the current people are _hybrids_ and not completely fitted for the Earth's environment, sort of aliens.


Quite possibly! The hybrid human theory has been discussed in a Denisovan/Neanderthal context by Andrew Collins, and that's very interesting. Biblical stories of the 'Watchers' coming down from Heaven and having children with human women to create the Nephilim giants are interesting, especially when such giants and watcher-like figures appear in separate mythologies across the world. Celtic fairies were often said to steal young men and have sex with them, and the same thing is obviously seen with the medieval succubi and incubi. The hybrid spawn of succubi would be called Cambions, and the most famous example of a Cambion is the legendary Merlin!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnkindledDate: 2020-07-21 07:46:33Reaction Score: 0


As a Mobilian with light grey eyes and red facial hair, this really jogs the noggin. It doesnt help that I have to constantly keep my left eye shut in the direct sunlight or squint to oth eyes to the point I'm nearly blind anyway. This screenshot is from that Robert Sepehr video, and what really got my attention was the story of Madok once more popping up somewhere besides old esoteric stories that somehow tie back to John Dee.


----------

